# Wainwright's and Burns??



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Nelly Pug has been "prescribed" Hills DD (duck) for her allergy to wheat, beef and milk. She is eating it but I did have a big shock when I paid for 12 tins and a 5kg bag of dried = nearly £60!! The second issue is the amount of poop (sorry if anyone is eating!). She has gone from a neat little brown parcel to, well, an extremely long, wide and pale portion!!).:scared:

We have a follow up appointment at the vet tomorrow. I would like to tell the vet that once we have used this food up I will be putting Nelly on something that I purchase myself. 

I have phoned Burns (very helpful indeed) and they gave me loads of advice and some free samples. So, that could be the dried food sorted. She does like wet in the afternoon and I wondered about Wainwright's. Do they have a website at all? 

Both of these foods are considerably cheaper than Hills. I am a little worried that I will get grief from the vets though.

Any views??


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Cuddypuppy said:


> Nelly Pug has been "prescribed" Hills DD (duck) for her allergy to wheat, beef and milk. She is eating it but I did have a big shock when I paid for 12 tins and a 5kg bag of dried = nearly £60!! The second issue is the amount of poop (sorry if anyone is eating!). She has gone from a neat little brown parcel to, well, an extremely long, wide and pale portion!!).:scared:
> 
> We have a follow up appointment at the vet tomorrow. I would like to tell the vet that once we have used this food up I will be putting Nelly on something that I purchase myself.
> 
> ...


Wainwrights is a Pets at Home own brand so their website should give you all the info you need.

Either that or you could try the AMP minces in the afternoon. We're swapping ours over to them once this Wainwrights is used up.

Natural Frozen Pet Foods - Prize Choice - The Natural Food for Healthy Animals

Can cook or leave raw, I cook for a few moments to release smells then pop it down. Rupert has loved it whenever he's had it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

On paper I dont rate Burns very highly at all. Really pricey for a food that's mostly rice. Skinners has almost identical ingredients and is much cheaper
BUT
For some reason, Burns hits the spots where others fail and has great success. My friend swears by it and her arguement is that Burns is a very pure food?? For that reason I would stick with Burns dry definately.

Re Wet food - may be keep to Burns and go for their Penlan Farm pouches for a while and if that's ok - consider swopping her to something like WW afterwards. May be speak to Burns re the wet too

Dont mean to confuse you, just another option. I feed WW wet and of all the wet foods I've tried (not tried Penlan Farm)it suited mine the best.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> My friend swears by it and her arguement is that Burns is a very pure food?? For that reason I would stick with Burns dry definately


Lol, I prefer skinners as they make all their own ingredients, so I am informed. :thumbup:


----------



## teddyboylove (Jul 31, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> On paper I dont rate Burns very highly at all. Really pricey for a food that's mostly rice. Skinners has almost identical ingredients and is much cheaper
> BUT
> For some reason, Burns hits the spots where others fail and has great success. My friend swears by it and her arguement is that Burns is a very pure food?? For that reason I would stick with Burns dry definately.
> 
> ...


Hi, do you use the WW as a topper for kibble or just on its own? I was feeding WW on its own, but it really doesn't seem like enough to satisfy him. He is nearly 11 months and 8.2 kg. and i was giving him 2/3 of a tray over 2 meals, which is the largest amount recommended for his weight. I noticed on the WW tray that it can be a topper for their kibble. I am confused now about how much he should be getting, considering he just gets the wet.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Lol, I prefer skinners as they make all their own ingredients, so I am informed. :thumbup:


They MAKE their own ingredients?


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> They MAKE their own ingredients?


Alright then, grow, source whatever you want to call it. Don't buy it in from people in bulk, they own the sources.

So I was told, anyway.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

teddyboylove said:


> Hi, do you use the WW as a topper for kibble or just on its own? I was feeding WW on its own, but it really doesn't seem like enough to satisfy him. He is nearly 11 months and 8.2 kg. and i was giving him 2/3 of a tray over 2 meals, which is the largest amount recommended for his weight. I noticed on the WW tray that it can be a topper for their kibble. I am confused now about how much he should be getting, considering he just gets the wet.


My Roo is 11 months and 8.5 Kilos. He gets 1/2 WW and a hand full of kibble per day. He never eats it all.

THe idea is if you use as a topper for kibble, you reduce the amount of each you feed so if you use 1/2 the RDA of the wet, you give 1/2 the RDA of kibble.

But I feed on sight, if he's looking a bit scrawny or is hungrier than normal I give him a bit extra. It balances out as some days he's hungry, others he isn't. If your dog is still hungry after giving him 2/3rds of a tray, I'd add in some kibble or bulk it out with fresh veg or a bit of rice.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Alright then, grow, source whatever you want to call it. Don't buy it in from people in bulk, they own the sources.
> 
> So I was told, anyway.


Yes, they do. They manufacture the food on their own premises but they don't own paddy fields etc. They source the rice, meat etc from somewhere else - what they call reputable sources.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yes, they do. They manufacture the food on their own premises but they don't own paddy fields etc. They source the rice, meat etc from somewhere else - what they call reputable sources.


Well then, I stand corrected.

Must have gotten mixed up.

Still, least they don't outsource the manufacturing I suppose... that's one way of being sure whats in it.


----------



## FRAZ (Mar 10, 2009)

Could I suggest you also look at Barking Heads Salmon and Potato, or the Burns Pork & Potato.

The Hills was probably so expensive as you I presume you got it through the vet. We have experienced quite a few times with clients who are paying way over the odds for food through the vet. I think this is why Hills is getting such a bad rap just now.
Saying that is up that end of the market you might to look at Acana dog food the sister brand to orijen dog food.

Barking Heads, Barking Heads - Fusspot - Salmon & Potato Adult Dog Food UK

Acana, ACANA Dog Food - Wild Prairie UK
Acana, ACANA Dog Food - Pacifica UK

Cheer Fraz


----------



## silverbeetle (Jul 17, 2009)

I feed Freddie solely on ww wet food - he will not eat kibble, picks it out of his bowl and leaves it on the floor. 

He has 2/3rds of a tray each day with some cooked peas and carrots. He will only eat the lamb flavour. He loves his food - dances across the kitchen to get it and woofs it down in no time. 

He is 8.5kg and has maintained this weight for months with good skin & lovely coat.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys. 

I think I will try and stick to the same base ingredients of duck/rice. Will probably rule out raw feeding as I need to be sure that my daughters (10 and 12) and husband too are able to feed Nelly easily and accurately. 

We do have to watch her weight also with her being a pug. Despite us giving her very small portions and the fact that she has a lot of exercise, I am still being given grief by the vet for her weight. She weighs 17lb and I think she looks fab! Have seen a lot of properly obese dogs recently who can barely walk or who look like they have been stuffed, so I am happy with my little spritely puglet.

In summary, I think I will go for the Burns (duck and rice) dried and am still thinking about the wet. Am slightly put off (not sure why) with the Wainwrights being manufactured by PAH.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Cuddypuppy said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> I think I will try and stick to the same base ingredients of duck/rice. Will probably rule out raw feeding as I need to be sure that my daughters (10 and 12) and husband too are able to feed Nelly easily and accurately.
> 
> ...


Think Wainwrights do a duck wet food, if I remember correctly. I think Mum2Heidi feeds it.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

henry said:


> Think Wainwrights do a duck wet food, if I remember correctly. I think Mum2Heidi feeds it.


I suppose I could buy a small amount in PAH when we have used up the tins of Hills and see if Nelly likes it. A tray would give three or four teatime servings.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I too find Burns incredibly expensive for what it is (mostly rice). I just resent paying that much money when you know its mostly for rice 

My dog has an iffy belly and I don't give him anything with pork/beef/wheat/corn/soy/barley etc in.

Wainwrights wet on the packet I believe says to use within 24 hours, saying that they do sell pouches which, whilst more expensive might be more the size that would suit Nelly as she is small? And M2H has used it over I think 3 days and said it has been fine.

There are lots of hypoallergenic foods out there (basically no grain or cereal bar rice, no beef/pork and I don't think they usually have dairy in). I feed Fish4Dogs as a dry food and Nature's Harvest as a wet (basically Wainwrights wet but I think they have a few more flavours and glucosamine and chondroitin in). My uncle is putting his labrador puppy onto Skinners Field and Trial which I have heard really good things about, its about £22 for 15kgs which is I think the cheapest hypoallergenic food I have seen.

If you buy some Wainwrights wet I think Pets At Home give you your money back if your dog doesn't like or get on with the food


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Cuddypuppy said:


> Am slightly put off (not sure why) with the Wainwrights being manufactured by PAH.


Its manufactured FOR them, not by them.

I swear by it, its fantastic food. Really good ingredients and as good a wet as you're going to get for the price as well. Mine have just started being picky with it, hence me going for the AMP minces as a solely dry diet doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> Its manufactured FOR them, not by them.
> 
> I swear by it, its fantastic food. Really good ingredients and as good a wet as you're going to get for the price as well. Mine have just started being picky with it, hence me going for the AMP minces as a solely dry diet doesn't sit well with me.


Ah, I see. We might give it a try.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I can only speak highly of WW wet.
Mine had an ongoing tum upset and when I finally got her sorted (taking her off kibble and putting her onto wet). I first put her onto Naturediet sensitive, then got a bargain lot of NaturesHarvest. She was fine on both. When we tried Wainwrights, it really seemed to suit her tum. She poohs less and it's much firmer (altho it wasnt bad before).

[email protected] reckon the WW is more concentrated than other wets which is why their RDA is less. BUT I found I need to feed the same amount as I did with ND and NH to keep her satisfied (3/4 tray).

You could always ring the [email protected] helpline for a bit of advice, they are very good.
They told me 3 companies make their WW for them. 

I have since put mine onto Acana kibble and use WW wet to compliment.
She has 75% of her Acana RDA and 25% of what I feel should be her WW RDA (i.e. 3/4 tray)

Hope this helps in some way
Sandie


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Cuddypuppy said:


> Ah, I see. We might give it a try.


Also, it keeps for longer than 24 hours. I have mine in the fridge for 3 days, as they get 1/3 each day and its absolutely fine. Alternatively you can split it into portions and freeze it, just remember to get it out in plenty of time to defrost.

:thumbup:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have started using WW trays recently and was a bit concerned about the amounts to give. they get dry food too and are still managing to eat about 2 thirds of a tray a day each. I got some of the chicken mince too which they seem to like but remember that is literally just minced chicken so not a balanced food.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I have started using WW trays recently and was a bit concerned about the amounts to give. they get dry food too and are still managing to eat about 2 thirds of a tray a day each. I got some of the chicken mince too which they seem to like but remember that is literally just minced chicken so not a balanced food.


If they are looking fine on what you are giving them, I really wouldnt worry. WW RDA seems to be way out anyway. Just watch their weight and if they start to put on a bit, you can adjust the food to suit.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice. It's much appreciated 

It will be interesting to see if the vet tries to persuade me to keep Nelly on the Hills DD. I am also hoping that Nelly can stop taking antihistamines now that the allergy has been identified.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Taste of the Wild wetlands is duck based kibble with no grain so should help with her weight. 6.8kg is just under £25 Great Deals on Taste of the Wild dog food at zooplus!: Taste of the Wild - Wetlands Canine
Personally I would mix in a small amount of one of the Naturediet trays.


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I have returned the tins of Hills DD to the vets as it was doing horrible things to the poo! Have continued with the Hills DD duck and rice dried and am feeding Wainwrights duck and rice in the evening. I know it can take a couple of months to make a difference but I have seen a change already and her bald armpits and belly are sprouting new hair! Once we have finished the enormous bag of Hills DD dried I will probably move her on to Burns dried.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear you have got to the bottom of it and seeing some good results. She must be feeling much happier too


----------

